# Help! Will my puppy be wavy/curly AT ALL?



## Chicken_Dumplings

So long story short, I bought this puppy and will receive him next week (Around September 10th) but I haven't met him yet in person because I couldn't find any breeders near me. 

I am worried he won't be fuzzy AT ALL  but I've read on here a bunch of posts about their changing coats and I'm wondering about y'all's opinions.

I think I don't want to try to take back my money or switch puppies (I don't even think that's possible at this point), and I know that personality is more important and I probably am stressing over nothing, but I really loved the look of the traditional cockapoo that is all fuzzy and looks like a little teddy bear.

I'm attaching photos of him at 6 weeks.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

Are you getting your puppy from Sandy and Jamie at cutecockapoos by any chance? The way the puppy photos are taken look a lot like the ones these breeders take (my family has gotten puppies from them). I would not worry too much about whether or not your puppy will end up being fluffy although he does seem to have a straighter coat. As far as coat changes go, both cockapoo puppies I have had experience with started out with straighter hair with waves (like the ones around your pup's legs) and then became more curly as they got older. I will attach some photos of my mom's cockapoo and maybe you will be able to see the coat change, maybe not. She just got a hair cut so she does not look as curly. 

You are right, personality is way more important. Your puppy is adorable! I love the ears (I just love cockapoo ears in general). Oh, and my puppy currently is not very curly but she is EXTRA fuzzy---really, she is one huge puff ball of extra soft yummy smelling fur. Do not worry.  You can see my baby girl (I believe she is 10wks in the photo) with my mom's dog and Sadie, my sister's golden retriever mix.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

Oh, you should see darling Lola! Your puppy reminds me of her.  I am sure you will come across a picture of her on the forum soon. She is beautiful.


----------



## Neecy

That puppy is ridiculously adorable!! I love the color also. Sorry, I can't help with your question on if the coat will become curly or not(but my guess would be that it will) I just had to comment on the cuteness!  
I worried about that with my puppy too and although his coat has not really gotten more curly it has become longer & more fluffy & shaggier. His black color is also fading to brown-If I would have known that was going to happen to his coat I would not have got him just because I had my heart set on a black cockapoo. Honestly, now that I have him I really don't care what he ends up looking like! lol I just love him to death no matter what and am so glad he is mine.


----------



## Neecy

I just re-read your post saying that pic is at 6 weeks. Do you have any more up to date pics or can you get some? Now knowing that that pic is just at 6 wks I would almost put money on the fact that the coat will get curlier!


----------



## Datun Walnut

sophiecutiepoo said:


> Oh, you should see darling Lola! Your puppy reminds me of her.  I am sure you will come across a picture of her on the forum soon. She is beautiful.


Good point. Lola isn't in the normal poo mould. She looks all together more regal. I'm sure Ruth will post a picture.


----------



## Hfd

Here is my second poo at 6 weeks and now at 5 months if it helps;


----------



## DB1

Although your pup does look very smooth I can see the lighter coat near eyes and cheeks that with my pup had, which turned furry and gave him a monkey face!
at just over 7 weeks and about 9 weeks


----------



## fairlie

If you do change your mind and want your money back I can think of a few dozen people who will take that little stunner off your hands. He is gorgeous! We wanted shaggy and got pure poodle. I promise you it won't make a bit of difference once you fall in love with him. I see small whorls though, so I'm guessing he'll be shaggy.


----------



## Lindor

Maggie's hair was quite smooth at six weeks but when we picked her up at eight weeks she was fluffy. Now at six months she is shaggy/fluffy.


----------



## dmgalley

If she is from cute cockapoos the breeder will be able to tell you out at least have a very good idea of what her coat will be.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

Here is cutecockapoos blog. She goes over a puppy's growth week by week (only until about week 7 though because that is when her puppies can leave for their homes in WI). I read this so many times when waiting for Sophie. It is not overly detailed, but maybe the pictures are helpful. If not helpful, they are just fun to look at. 

And I agree with Donna, Sandy and Jamie are more than willing to answer questions.
http://cutecockapoosinwisconsin.blogspot.com


----------



## Cat 53

Whatever, you're pup is stunning. The ears are wavy, so maybe.


----------



## Willow596

I had the same question a few months ago with my girl Isabella







Here she is 5 weeks






next about 12 weeks












this is at 6 months






and finally one from about 3 weeks ago, was trying to show someone how curly she had become!!
I totally thought she was going to look more cocker than poo, but then these shaggy curls just came from nowhere!! Hope that helps 😊


----------



## RuthMill

Isabella's coat reminds me of Lola


----------



## Willow596

RuthMill said:


> Isabella's coat reminds me of Lola



She's much lighter since we had a 2 week camping trip, where we were outside all the time and it was really sunny! But she's got this dark patch on her upper body, where she was in a padded harness the whole time! It's still visible now, even tho it's been a couple of months!! Thought it may have blended by now, but no joy 😣


----------



## Willow596

Ps, all the photos on here are sooo gorgeous!! I love seeing how much all the PooBabies change as they grow older!! Too cute for words!! 😘


----------

